# Another sexual assault case



## Soccer43 (Mar 26, 2021)

Not sure why they don’t just share the truth about these cases.  It says youth sports but for those of us in the soccer world, this guy was a coach with a couple well known clubs.  Took some searching but found out the club names.  These article should state the truth - why do they get to stay obscure?

Coach arrested for sexual assault of 14 year old girl


----------



## Sike (Mar 26, 2021)

Saw him coaching just this week.  Disgusted.


----------



## MA0812 (Mar 26, 2021)

He was an odd person and sadly has several kids including daughters that play sports. Haven’t seen anything come out from either of his most recent clubs. Never leave your kids alone at training or practice


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> Not sure why they don’t just share the truth about these cases.  It says youth sports but for those of us in the soccer world, this guy was a coach with a couple well known clubs.  Took some searching but found out the club names.  These article should state the truth - why do they get to stay obscure?
> 
> Coach arrested for sexual assault of 14 year old girl


Which well-known clubs?


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 26, 2021)

Just do a Google search - doesn’t take long to find them.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> Just do a Google search - doesn’t take long to find them.


Your question was " why do they get to stay obscure? " and this response demonstrates the answer.


----------



## The HB Dad (Mar 27, 2021)

HB slammers 2 years ago. Claimed to be with strikers for this upcoming season


----------



## Surf Zombie (Mar 27, 2021)

Child molesters should be publicly executed as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 27, 2021)

According to the article his name is Beau Barnhart. His website is down but its viewable via the internet archive. Twitter is still active. From what I can tell he liked to promote himself as someone that can make your kid better. (The typical private coach pitch) Interestingly on his site he also tried to position himself as some kind of super business coach that was a member of some invite only business group. His Twitter is full of self promotion and pics of toys. Creepy considering what's going on now. Overall it was obvious he was trying to get himself into positions of power where he gets to choose who gets access and who doesnt.

I feel bad for parents that fall for this kind of BS. (This is a disgusting extreme example) Unfortunately I see a lot of it in the soccer world.


----------



## MacDre (Mar 27, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> Child molesters should be publicly executed as far as I’m concerned.


I think child molesters should be tortured for at least a month prior to their public execution.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 27, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I think child molesters should be tortured for at least a month prior to their public execution.


Make them cell up with the rapists that dont discriminate on age/gender/race.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 27, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I think child molesters should be tortured for at least a month prior to their public execution.


Brining back public stoning for pedophiles, mass shooters and rapists should be a thing!


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> Child molesters should be publicly executed as far as I’m concerned.


Or the Cheech and Chong penalty --






						Bailiff, whack his pee-pee | Cheech & Chong's Animated Movie quotes
					

Bailiff, whack his pee-pee, Cheech & Chong's Animated Movie quotes. Find all lines from this movie




					www.subzin.com


----------



## notintheface (Mar 27, 2021)

Faced him a couple of times - a yeller and a playstation coach. Good riddance.


----------



## Jose has returned (Mar 27, 2021)

prick


----------



## The HB Dad (Mar 29, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Faced him a couple of times - a yeller and a playstation coach. Good riddance.


only scratches the surface unfortunately. always, always have adults on the field. who gives a shit if the coaches call you helicopter parents etc..... only takes one pedophile to sneak in and ruin a kids life.


----------



## MacDre (Mar 29, 2021)

The HB Dad said:


> only scratches the surface unfortunately. always, always have adults on the field. who gives a shit if the coaches call you helicopter parents etc..... only takes one pedophile to sneak in and ruin a kids life.


I recently watched the Netflix documentary about USA gymnastics and it got me to thinking that I wouldn’t want my kid to go to a YNT camp if parents aren’t allowed to attend.  

What’s the rationale for excluding parents from YNT training/events etc.?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 29, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I recently watched the Netflix documentary about USA gymnastics and it got me to thinking that I wouldn’t want my kid to go to a YNT camp if parents aren’t allowed to attend.
> 
> What’s the rationale for excluding parents from YNT training/events etc.?


If parents can watch, then parents can complain. 

Complaints might be reasonable: You had 16 year old girls repeatedly heading balls kicked by grown men, and now my kid has a concussion.

Complaints might be unreasonable: You didn’t put Susie on the team!

I suspect they are worried about the first, and use the second as an excuse.   It’s a lame excuse.  What coach can’t ignore someone who doesn’t like   the roster decisions?


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 29, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I recently watched the Netflix documentary about USA gymnastics and it got me to thinking that I wouldn’t want my kid to go to a YNT camp if parents aren’t allowed to attend.
> 
> What’s the rationale for excluding parents from YNT training/events etc.?


Any time a coach challenges you as a parent or tries to dismiss you is a red flag.  Yes, there are parents that are jerks and delusional about their players but there are more coaches that are horrible or pedophiles than these types of parents.  The secrecy and the exclusion of parents having a voice are what predators do.  If you are a pain in the neck parent that speaks up they leave your daughter alone


----------



## notintheface (Mar 30, 2021)

The HB Dad said:


> only scratches the surface unfortunately. always, always have adults on the field. who gives a shit if the coaches call you helicopter parents etc..... only takes one pedophile to sneak in and ruin a kids life.


Ugh. Closed practices are a no-no. It sounds like you had to deal with this; I'm sorry.


----------



## FutbolHeidiHo (Mar 30, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> Any time a coach challenges you as a parent or tries to dismiss you is a red flag.  Yes, there are parents that are jerks and delusional about their players but there are more coaches that are horrible or pedophiles than these types of parents.  The secrecy and the exclusion of parents having a voice are what predators do.  If you are a pain in the neck parent that speaks up they leave your daughter alone


In my experience there are many, many, many more delusional parents than horrible or pedophile coaches.  But I agree, look out for your kid.  No practice should be closed to spectators.  And no coach or parent should ever be alone with any kid but his or her own.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 30, 2021)

the damage done by 100 delusional parents is minuscule compared to the lifelong damage by only one pedophile coach.


----------



## Chelsea dad g09 (Mar 30, 2021)

I'd rather have the title of delusional parent over father of a victim.


----------



## outside! (Mar 31, 2021)

Until DD could drive, I went to every practice. The ONLY time I ever interfered in practice was when there was a lightning strike nearby and I walked out onto the field to tell the coach we were leaving (and the coach cancelled all the practices immediately and thanked me). I didn't watch every minute of every practice, but I was always within a 5 minute walk of the field.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 31, 2021)

Ive never been of fan of dropping them off and just pick them up withouth observing the practice.  It was tough for me when I got to high school sports and you cant stay at practice. LOL


----------



## crush (Mar 31, 2021)

Chelsea dad g09 said:


> I'd rather have the title of *delusional parent *over father of a victim.


Thank you for sharing this.  Amazing the things people said about me because they perceived what their egotistical brains were thinking instead of listening and reading.  Let's see, I was called moron, idiot, medal chasing father, helicopter dad, living through my dd because I didnt make pro and so many other lovely things.  WTF do you think I was protecting assholes?  WTFU!!!!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 31, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> the damage done by 100 delusional parents is minuscule compared to the lifelong damage by only one pedophile coach.


Coaches are great but they also can let their personal lives impact how they are treating kids in the field. 

I had to once step in when my son's coach was yelling and screaming at these poor kids.  The moment the coach saw me, he calmed down.    At the end of the season, he lost most of the kids on his team and we found out that his wife was going through some serious health issues that was impacting his stress.   It was too late for him to save the team by then.


----------



## watfly (Mar 31, 2021)

While I agree with everyone's sentiments, we can't be there for our kids 24/7.  I think its important that we also raise strong girls/young women (and boys).  These creeps tend to prey on the vulnerable and so its critical that we develop high self-esteem in our children.  These creeps are also conmen, they gain the confidence of their victims and oftentimes the trust of the parents.  Its not the buck-toothed, troll under the bridge that's going to molest your kid (although they get most of the media attention), its the coach, the trainer, the relative or the friend.  The stranger is not the danger and we have to educate our kids to that fact.


----------



## crush (Mar 31, 2021)

watfly said:


> While I agree with everyone's sentiments, we can't be there for our kids 24/7.  I think its important that we also raise strong girls/young women (and boys).  These creeps tend to prey on the vulnerable and so its critical that we develop high self-esteem in our children.  These creeps are also conmen, they gain the confidence of their victims and oftentimes the trust of the parents.  Its not the buck-toothed, troll under the bridge that's going to molest your kid (although they get most of the media attention), its the coach, the trainer, the relative or the friend.  The stranger is not the danger and we have to educate our kids to that fact.


*Warning Warning Warning!!!!*  Strong language in this post.  Reader is forewarned. 
My little Cheetah was hard to train wat fly.  Meaning, she was the other way around.  She would rip your fucking eye balls out, kick you in da balls so hard you would have no voice, and then scratch you so fucking hard that you would have to kill her and destroy all evidence and then hide your fucking face because you would have scratch marks all over your face.  You better not have any roommates is all I can say.  That's just her dude and not no training from me.  For example, when she saw some things that were suspect at best, she told old man Hawk what she was seeing and hearing.  I told her i will keep an eye on him and sure enough, she was right.


----------



## crush (Mar 31, 2021)

I told those hijackers of a youth sport that they messed with wrong player.  I tried to get my son to ball in every sport and my dd in dance and ballet and music and dolls whne they were little kids.  Trust me when I say that.  I thought that was supposed to be the way it supposed to be.  Anyway, take a look at these two pics and you tell me what she liked.  Tad told me she was born to play soccer and I believe him 100%.  She loves to play soccer matches with her friends and teammates.  Its a fun way for girls to be social, play to win and most importantly, have fun and make memories.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 31, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> Not sure why they don’t just share the truth about these cases.  It says youth sports but for those of us in the soccer world, this guy was a coach with a couple well known clubs.  Took some searching but found out the club names.  These article should state the truth - why do they get to stay obscure?
> 
> Coach arrested for sexual assault of 14 year old girl


Responsible journalism, that is why. We live in an era in which everyone wants news for free, and you get what you pay for. The media “outlet” you criticize apparently consists of a husband and wife trying to operate a local news source. I doubt very much that they have the staff or resources to thoroughly investigate exactly who this guy worked for, and when.  And google isn’t going to tell then whether he is involved in other sports besides soccer, which is a pretty important fact, and it would be irresponsible reporting to say a child molester is only involved in soccer. And listing clubs this guy worked for based solely on a google search like you did is irresponsible in that there is a high risk of inaccuracy. Moreover, the two employees of this media outlet probably have no idea how club soccer works. Like most people, they may think that youth sports is tied to local schools and they may have no concept of club soccer, let alone which clubs are out there. Plus, the importance of getting the info that there is a child molester in the local youth sports community out to the public asap greatly outweighs waiting unless/until they have identified every detail to your satisfaction and then put it in an article

How much do you pay to support local media?  Do you subscribe to the OC Tribune? Why are you upset that two people doing a great public service aren’t doing it good enough when you provide them zero financial support?

The bad guys here are not the two people trying to provide local news.  It’s the pedo and also the cheap bastards who trash local news media that they won’t even pay for. If you want better local news, support it.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 31, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Responsible journalism, that is why. We live in an era in which everyone wants news for free, and you get what you pay for. The media “outlet” you criticize apparently consists of a husband and wife trying to operate a local news source. I doubt very much that they have the staff or resources to thoroughly investigate exactly who this guy worked for, and when.  And google isn’t going to tell then whether he is involved in other sports besides soccer, which is a pretty important fact, and it would be irresponsible reporting to say a child molester is only involved in soccer. And listing clubs this guy worked for based solely on a google search like you did is irresponsible in that there is a high risk of inaccuracy. Moreover, the two employees of this media outlet probably have no idea how club soccer works. Like most people, they may think that youth sports is tied to local schools and they may have no concept of club soccer, let alone which clubs are out there. Plus, the importance of getting the info that there is a child molester in the local youth sports community out to the public asap greatly outweighs waiting unless/until they have identified every detail to your satisfaction and then put it in an article
> 
> How much do you pay to support local media?  Do you subscribe to the OC Tribune? Why are you upset that two people doing a great public service aren’t doing it good enough when you provide them zero financial support?
> 
> The bad guys here are not the two people trying to provide local news.  It’s the pedo and also the cheap bastards who trash local news media that they won’t even pay for. If you want better local news, support it.


Arent you the pedo of this forum? you dont have any kids in youth sports.  If you're not a pedo, you certainly have pedo characteristics.  Shouldnt you be dead from Covid by now? lol.  this is my drive by post for the day.  I'm sure you'll leave multiple pages of replies now. have fun lol.


----------



## watfly (Mar 31, 2021)

crush said:


> I told those hijackers of a youth sport that they messed with wrong player.  I tried to get my son to ball in every sport and my dd in dance and ballet and music and dolls whne they were little kids.  Trust me when I say that.  I thought that was supposed to be the way it supposed to be.  Anyway, take a look at these two pics and you tell me what she liked.  Tad told me she was born to play soccer and I believe him 100%.  She loves to play soccer matches with her friends and teammates.  Its a fun way for girls to be social, play to win and most importantly, have fun and make memories.
> 
> View attachment 10502
> 
> View attachment 10504


My daughter's pictures are nearly identical except reverse.  WTF look for soccer and giant smile for dance.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 31, 2021)

watfly said:


> My daughter's pictures are nearly identical except reverse.  WTF look for soccer and giant smile for dance.


My DD have WTF look at both


----------



## watfly (Mar 31, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> My DD have WTF look at both


Well hopefully it saved you some money.  The only thing worse than dance cost wise is horse riding.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 31, 2021)

MSK357 said:


> Arent you the pedo of this forum? you dont have any kids in youth sports.  If you're not a pedo, you certainly have pedo characteristics.  Shouldnt you be dead from Covid by now? lol.  this is my drive by post for the day.  I'm sure you'll leave multiple pages of replies now. have fun lol.


Hey, it’s the anti-masker, anti-vaxxer, covid-denier trumpanzee who claims no more than 12 people died of Covid-19 and 575,000 of heartburn!  

You might want to stay away from your buddy Gaetz.


----------



## outside! (Mar 31, 2021)

watfly said:


> Well hopefully it saved you some money.  The only thing worse than dance cost wise is horse riding.


Airplanes. No bigger money hole that I know of other than home space travel.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 31, 2021)

outside! said:


> Airplanes. No bigger money hole that I know of other than home space travel.


Boats for most people sit in someone's driveway, storage location, or docks more than getting actually used.  The dozen times a year or so they go out can be costly overall.


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 31, 2021)

MSK357 said:


> Arent you the pedo of this forum? you dont have any kids in youth sports.  If you're not a pedo, you certainly have pedo characteristics.  Shouldnt you be dead from Covid by now? lol.  this is my drive by post for the day.  I'm sure you'll leave multiple pages of replies now. have fun lol.


Im going to double down on that @EOTL is Uncle Pedo. Been thinking this for months. Glad im not the only one.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 31, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Im going to double down on that @EOTL is Uncle Pedo. Been thinking this for months. Glad im not the only one.


No hard feelings. Your whackadoo fixation on pedo conspiracy theories and allegations are what y’all do.  As noted in the articles below, the magats vacated the moral high ground many years ago and they know it. All they have left is to accuse everyone they don’t like of being pedophiles because it’s easy, they know it’s a waste of time to disprove it, and they seem to think it’s the once place where they actually have some moral high ground left, although that requires ignoring what their priests do, as well as their favorite politicians like Gaetz, Guiliani, Trumpster Fire, and Roy Moore.









						Why Republicans Have Become Obsessed With Accusing Their Opponents of Pedophilia
					

It’s the only thing worse than their record.




					slate.com
				












						Why are right-wing conspiracies so obsessed with pedophilia?
					

The story is the same, from the day-care panics to QAnon: It's not about the kids. It's about fears of social change.




					www.motherjones.com
				












						Why do conspiracy theories about pedophilia hold such sway with some conservatives?
					

Why do conspiracy theories about pedophilia hold sway for so many? And why do they seem to be selectively favored by liberal-baiting adherents of Donald Trump?




					www.latimes.com


----------



## happy9 (Mar 31, 2021)

EOTL said:


> No hard feelings. Your whackadoo fixation on pedo conspiracy theories and allegations are what y’all do.  As noted in the articles below, the magats vacated the moral high ground many years ago and they know it. All they have left is to accuse everyone they don’t like of being pedophiles because it’s easy, they know it’s a waste of time to disprove it, and they seem to think it’s the once place where they actually have some moral high ground left, although that requires ignoring what their priests do, as well as their favorite politicians like Gaetz, Guiliani, Trumpster Fire, and Roy Moore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, you are the only person talking about people's daughters.  But clever word play above, nice work.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 31, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Last time I checked, you are the only person talking about people's daughters.  But clever word play above, nice work.


Now that you and your buddies have learned that accusing me of being a pedophile does not deter me, but is only causing every thread here to jump the rails, what’s next magat man?


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 31, 2021)

MSK357 said:


> Arent you the pedo of this forum? you dont have any kids in youth sports.  If you're not a pedo, you certainly have pedo characteristics.  Shouldnt you be dead from Covid by now? lol.  this is my drive by post for the day.  I'm sure you'll leave multiple pages of replies now. have fun lol.


Irresponsible “drive by”. Shame you don’t take a minute thinking thru what you say so you don’t come off as a fool.


----------



## MSK357 (Mar 31, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Irresponsible “drive by”. Shame you don’t take a minute thinking thru what you say so you don’t come off as a fool.


Sorry, didnt mean to trigger you.  I understand feelings are very fragile for some.


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 31, 2021)

outside! said:


> Airplanes. No bigger money hole that I know of other than home space travel.


I thought about buying one at one time. I was told the same stories. Made the smart move and didn't.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 31, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Now that you and your buddies have learned that accusing me of being a pedophile does not deter me, but is only causing every thread here to jump the rails, what’s next magat man?


I'm glad you take pride in your work.


----------

